# best trade shows to sell high end tees to boutiques and chains



## DKCreative (Aug 26, 2009)

Just wondering if anyone has any advice on the best tradeshows to exhibit at in 2010 that usually have good traffic and high end buyers for boutiques and chain stores. I have a limited budget so need to try to pick a couple that will give me bang for my buck. I am in FL, but am willing to travel. thanks for your input!


----------



## DKCreative (Aug 26, 2009)

oh yeah, I have a high end branded line of designer tees...Sorry...I neglected to type that in!!!


----------



## red514 (Jul 21, 2009)

two top trade shows
MAGIC

Bread&Butter


----------



## DKCreative (Aug 26, 2009)

Thanks for your reply. Magic is definitely a must. I have a high end line of products really more suitable for the American markets. Want to stay in the US trade shows for now. Also if there are any smaller shows other than Magic, say Atlanta, Dallas, NY, that anyone has good experience with, that would be very helpful! thanks in advance for the good advice!


----------

